# Warping Boards



## Sooner36 (Jan 25, 2013)

I recently used some planks from Lowes that are glued together Pine boards. I used them as the backs for mirrors on a Vanity. Problem is the boards warped and broke the Mirrors.

What should I use now for backing so that I do not get the warping?
Would MDF of Pluwood keep from warping? I am joing three Mirrors together with Piano hinges so the two outside will swing in for side views.

I appreciate any advise. Oh this is painted not stained.


----------



## Sooner36 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I found the answer to my question as to why this happened in another post. ( I did not paint behind the mirrors like I did the back of the wood.) That is the way it is bowing.

But I still would like a suggestion on a wood to use for the panels.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I normally use hardboard, the fiber kind about 1/4" thick.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Sooner36 said:


> I recently used some planks from Lowes that are glued together Pine boards. I used them as the backs for mirrors on a Vanity. Problem is the boards warped and broke the Mirrors.
> 
> What should I use now for backing so that I do not get the warping?
> Would MDF of Pluwood keep from warping? I am joing three Mirrors together with Piano hinges so the two outside will swing in for side views.
> ...


first off i would take those board's back with the broken mirrors and show then and get my money back for the wood, and tell them i would like to be paid for the broken mirrors?? how thick was the wood that you used ? cheep ply wood i wouldn't chance that eather, i belive the MDF would be the best, i don't belive it would warp


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've bought that kind of glue-lam (3/4" x 12" x 8') from Home Depot. The glue-up is done with fresh kiln dried sticks so the MC is about 24% Air dried will eventually be approx 12-14%MC. House air in the winter can run as low as 4% so there is lots of drying yet to go.
I cut all mine to 48" for book case shelves then stickered and stacked the wood downstairs for 4+ months. Finally got the book cases up 2 weeks ago. A little warping but the book load will smarten that up.

As in Post #4. take the evidence and try to get some refund compensation joy from them.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sooner36 said:


> I think I found the answer to my question as to why this happened in another post. ( I did not paint behind the mirrors like I did the back of the wood.) That is the way it is bowing.
> 
> But I still would like a suggestion on a wood to use for the panels.


I've seen the glued-up panels of which you speak. I've seen them on their shelves splitting apart and cupping in areas. So, the panel may indeed be at fault.

I'd use MDF. Hardboard would be OK too. Neither are likely to warp at all.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Glue-lam shelf boards are a way to use up little junk sticks and make a buck doing it.
It means they found a better market and a bigger price for the good stuff.
You and I are buying the best of the worst!

The Mountain Pine Beetle has devastated the pine forests in the BC interior over the last 15 years.
Tens of thousands of square miles of standing, dead, cracked and rotting pine.
Even if you could afford the saw gas to cut it down, nobody wants it.

I pay $215/ton, delivered ($180 at the mill) for SPF pellets for my Harman P38+ stove.
About 5 tons per winter. Right now, I'm burning the very best pellets that I've seen in my stove for more than 5+ winters (ash quantity & loading.) Heating 2 x 1200 sqft, I am not even running 60% feed rate.


----------



## Sooner36 (Jan 25, 2013)

*mdf*

Would MDF be strong enough to hold up the piano hinges? the side mirrors need to be 10" wide the center is 22". I had these at 31" tall but that was only because that was the size of the old mirror I had.

It is for my 3 tear old grandaughter and I do not want it to come apart on her.

To answer other question. it was 3/4 24"wide by 36" tall in center. the two sides were 12"x36". I cut them down a little to make them shorter than middle piece.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sooner36 said:


> Would MDF be strong enough to hold up the piano hinges? the side mirrors need to be 10" wide the center is 22". I had these at 31" tall but that was only because that was the size of the old mirror I had.
> 
> It is for my 3 tear old grandaughter and I do not want it to come apart on her.
> 
> To answer other question. it was 3/4 24"wide by 36" tall in center. the two sides were 12"x36". I cut them down a little to make them shorter than middle piece.


It should hold up, providing you use the proper screws MDF. Piano hinges have lots of screw holes. So even if each one only supports a few pounds you should be plenty safe, in my opinion. Hopefully others will chime in as well.


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

not to hijack this post, but I did the same thing. Bought 2 3/4" pine panels from lowes to make a small cabinet. I cut some dados in them and then set the panels aside while waiting for my table saw fence to come in so i could rip them down a bit. It's been about two weeks since I bought them and I went to check them yesterday and they are completely warped and useless now. I kept them in the garage thinking that they would be ok, but maybe that was a bad idea? They are warped so bad now I'm certain they will split soon. What a terrible mistake on my part or is it just poor wood?


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

del schisler said:


> first off i would take those board's back with the broken mirrors and show then and get my money back for the wood, and tell them i would like to be paid for the broken mirrors?? how thick was the wood that you used ? cheep ply wood i wouldn't chance that eather, i belive the MDF would be the best, i don't belive it would warp


I am having a hard time understanding why Lowes should pay for his mistake. Wood will warp, especially pine, especially if its moisture balance is disturbed (only one side painted, or one side left against a wall in a damp garage. 

I agree with using mdf, but you my way to replace the screws that came with the hinge with ones that have a courser thread. I'm not sure 1/4" hardboard would be strong enough for that size mirror. 

I think the best option would be to make a wood frame using something like poplar or maple. Expansion and contraction will be minimized along the length of the boards, and poplar and maple are less prone to warping than pine. The middle of the frame could be filled with a hardboard or mdf panel. I would not recommend a wood panel.

As you already found out, make sure to finish every surface. If you are just gluing the mirror to the board, then make sure not to finish where you plan to put glue. Because even if the glue sticks to the finish (which it probably won't do well), the mirror would only be held on by the strength of the finish.


----------



## Sooner36 (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought about gluing up my own panels with 6" poplar or oak boards. I always put a trim around the mirrors that hold the mirror in but let's the wood move a little without stressing the glass. 

I do not have a lot of experience building stuff and do not have all the tools I need and no shop but I enjoy making things for my granddaughter. I have made her a toy chest with sitting area on the lid area and it turned out pretty nice. I use a lot of scrap lumber from shipping crates I get in where I work. Hate to see wood go to waste. 

I am glad I found this place and look forward many questions answered on the future.


----------

